# Wheres the love?



## benefit14snake

Hasnt been too much going on in the developer section. Did the nexus make this phone undesirable to develop for? In my personal opinion this is one of if not THE best phone on the market right now...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dashshiron

Well, it's the holidays so people are busy and there still hasn't been a full SBF release for it. Most developers are waiting for that, so they have a fool-proof way in fixing their phones in the case of a flash gone wrong. Safestrap has gone a long way to fix this a bit, but I'm willing to bet most people are waiting for that recovery image.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

There's also the rumor going around the ICS update will open the bootloader. (fingers crossed) I bet people are waiting on that too. I look at razr like an investment, in about 6 months it's going to kill everything else.


----------



## dakoop

Ampersandthemonkee said:


> There's also the rumor going around the ICS update will open the bootloader. (fingers crossed) I bet people are waiting on that too. I look at razr like an investment, in about 6 months it's going to kill everything else.


Not sure I can wait six months.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

6 months everything will be quad core 4gb ram 512gb flash memory and 1080p displays lol!! Dont think we have six months =)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770

You won't see much for this until the bootloader opens up and even then I'm afraid it may be too late. I don't mean to troll as the razr is a nice piece of hardware but having the unlocked bootloader on the Nexus makes it very very easy on the devs to make the roms and kernels fully functional. The locked bootloader creates a ton of obstacles and limits what devs enjoy doing. Hopefully Moto will see that we all play nice on the Nexus and learn from Samsung.


----------



## detr0yt

mcp770 said:


> You won't see much for this until the bootloader opens up and even then I'm afraid it may be too late. I don't mean to troll as the razr is a nice piece of hardware but having the unlocked bootloader on the Nexus makes it very very easy on the devs to make the roms and kernels fully functional. The locked bootloader creates a ton of obstacles and limits what devs enjoy doing. Hopefully Moto will see that we all play nice on the Nexus and learn from Samsung.


Yeah.... I noticed.that dt its moving right along on his nexus... Good for him.... Depressing for us :-(


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

As long as razor with ice gets some cm9 love I'm OK.


----------



## ddemlong

It will never see love. The razr is overshadowed by the nexus. the only reason the bionic got any was because of timing. The devs have left it already too. The galaxy nexus has been out a week and has a dozen plus Roms. It is not worth the effort in putting time into a phone with a locked boot loader.

IMO the razr is a superior phone, its just not dev friendly. Reading comparison reviews. a bunch seem to prefer the razr but only give the edge to the nexus by having ICS which I'm hearing isn't even optimized for it. Nexus seems to be suffering from a ton of radio issues with signal and data.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

Well good thing blur is pretty snappy on its own and a quick root lets me freeze the bloat. I plan to stick with this device and enjoy It.







its better than constantly chasing the latest and greatest.


----------



## benefit14snake

Yeah thats what it seems like. Pity too because the razr is a fantastic device. I thought the bionic was great when it came out because it did get a decent ammount of attention from the devs. Maybe they will all get bored of the nexus and move on towards more challenging phones like this one lol. I just want to overclock and flash a kinex equivalent...is that too much to ask for my once flagship phone???
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporttster

There's got to be someone out there who's developing for this phone. It's frustrating to see so much attention placed on the GN while this fantastic phone gets ignored. We need to spam the hell out of Moto to unlock this f'ing bootloader!!!! Keep the pressure on em! Isn't there a way to get the overseas Razr unlock going on Verizons?? And what about the sideloader? The Safestrap? Isn't that supposed to allow ROMS on it?


----------



## benefit14snake

Ive been spamming their facebook for days. Look for Tim miller lol. Join in!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5

benefit14snake said:


> Ive been spamming their facebook for days. Look for Tim miller lol. Join in!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


me too, pisses me off that they only respond to the "I love the..." comments. Respond to the actual concerns, not the dick riders.


----------



## jcutter347

ICS will be on the Razr within the next month or so..... Locked bootloader has NOTHING to do with custom roms. It only prevents custom kernels. Plus, there hasn't been any way to recover from bricks until recently, so that was a really big issue. One more thing, Nitro had a Bionic sent him from Verizon to replace the Razr, anf DT's was softbricked for a minute. Not sure they are going to tackle a GB ROM when the ICS update COULD be here anytime. Nitro said he is working to de-odex the .748 build, but he has to do it manually if I'm not mistaken. Shame on Moto for not seeing their devices true potential.


----------



## MistaWolfe

You'll be seeing some Eclipse love soon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stg13

dhacker is working on an ICS ROM for the Razr... it is in the alpha stages.

~it's not just a phone~


----------



## _base2

stg13 said:


> dhacker is working on an ICS ROM for the Razr... it is in the alpha stages.
> 
> ~it's not just a phone~


Its actually pre-alpha atm. There are a lot of difficulties building on 2nd system so it may be awhile until we get a stable build

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## stg13

_base2 said:


> Its actually pre-alpha atm. There are a lot of difficulties building on 2nd system so it may be awhile until we get a stable build
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Yes, I should have added pre... Thank you for clarifying that...I am sure it will come... He has done wonderful on the Bionic build...

~to powerful to fall into the wrong hands~


----------



## gulmiguel

I've become a bit dejected about the whole ROM development process. It seems that as soon as something new hits the market, all the effort is poured there. If the users are lucky, then they happen to have THAT device at THAT time. I've been seeing this same sort of behavior ever since the X2. The Droid X didn't have an unlocked bootloader, but look at all the development that showed up for it. Nowadays, you've got a new phone almost every 4-6 weeks (or at least it seems like that). Fortunately, for me when I got the RAZR, it was one of the first phones that was good enough on its own without needing additional help right away. Nevertheless, I'm tired of the promises, the false hope and then the big let down when things don't show up. If I wasn't so busy trying to find a new job, I would probably try to take the time and learn how to do this stuff myself. Unfortunately, I don't have that skill set. Therefore, in 2012, I'm going to stop bitching about what I don't have and just appreciate what's already here. It took nearly 2 years for CM to put a version on the DX and I just don't see one coming for the RAZR ever. It will be more practical to just wait out Moto/Google/VZW's release of ICS for the RAZR - that's about the only new thing worth hoping for right now. Everything else is just a disappointment.


----------



## _base2

^^^ Debbie Downer, everyone ... lol jk jk you're right about a LOT. We have a royal ton of friggin divas lurking around complaining about their phones but yet they don't have a clue what goes into hacking these phones, especially motos. Its hard to dev on Moto phones, that's why there's only a handful of devs that can do it. And they're AWESOME. But with the speed of release of new phones, we can't expect devs to make a new ROM for each phone. Its just too much work. They have lives. They do this stuff for fun and share it because they are about the community.

It's easy to get caught up in all the fuss about ROMs and bootloaders and what the new phone is... but truthfully, if you were super hardcore you (everyone) wouldve waited on the Gnex no matter what because an open phone for hacking is a priority. Moto has had locked BLs long enough to where Razr and Bionic owners knew what they were getting into. Now Moto's lameness to not unlock the BL on the Razr as they promised is another ordeal altogether... those bastards!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong

_base2 said:


> ^^^ Debbie Downer, everyone ... lol jk jk you're right about a LOT. We have a royal ton of friggin divas lurking around complaining about their phones but yet they don't have a clue what goes into hacking these phones, especially motos. Its hard to dev on Moto phones, that's why there's only a handful of devs that can do it. And they're AWESOME. But with the speed of release of new phones, we can't expect devs to make a new ROM for each phone. Its just too much work. They have lives. They do this stuff for fun and share it because they are about the community.
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in all the fuss about ROMs and bootloaders and what the new phone is... but truthfully, if you were super hardcore you (everyone) wouldve waited on the Gnex no matter what because an open phone for hacking is a priority. Moto has had locked BLs long enough to where Razr and Bionic owners knew what they were getting into. Now Moto's lameness to not unlock the BL on the Razr as they promised is another ordeal altogether... those bastards!
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


I completely understand they do it for free in their free time. However many of us, me included donate to these DEVs for their work. I think some people feel that when they simply up and leave without notice/ reason because something new was release they feel betrayed, I mean look what happened after the Nexus was released. Bionic dev stopped dead in its tracks and the devs are not to be heard from again.

Besides why jump ship when you have a group who loves you for your work and appreciates it then go to a phone that has 2 dozen plus roms? I know they might be easier to work with but come on. The Dev scene for the Nexus is too much. There are so many "different" yet almost identical roms. I am sure that some of these people feel their "support" money simply assisted with them being screwed over by allowing the dev to buy a new phone with it.

I personally have no hard feelings, but I would like to see the RAZR get some attention for one and not be over shadowed by an over rated nexus phone. Maybe after this XDA inspired OPMOSH is done and the bootloader is unlocked we will get some devs back. This phone has has so much potential but no one seems to care since the nexus came out. All their roms look just like stock ICS and are mainyl debloated /deodexed. I see nothing special about any rom developed yet for that phone.


----------



## gulmiguel

ddemlong said:


> I completely understand they do it for free in their free time. However many of us, me included donate to these DEVs for their work. I think some people feel that when they simply up and leave without notice/ reason because something new was release they feel betrayed, I mean look what happened after the Nexus was released. Bionic dev stopped dead in its tracks and the devs are not to be heard from again.
> 
> Besides why jump ship when you have a group who loves you for your work and appreciates it then go to a phone that has 2 dozen plus roms? I know they might be easier to work with but come on. The Dev scene for the Nexus is too much. There are so many "different" yet almost identical roms. I am sure that some of these people feel their "support" money simply assisted with them being screwed over by allowing the dev to buy a new phone with it.
> 
> I personally have no hard feelings, but I would like to see the RAZR get some attention for one and not be over shadowed by an over rated nexus phone. Maybe after this XDA inspired OPMOSH is done and the bootloader is unlocked we will get some devs back. This phone has has so much potential but no one seems to care since the nexus came out. All their roms look just like stock ICS and are mainyl debloated /deodexed. I see nothing special about any rom developed yet for that phone.


Thank you ddemlong. I could not properly express the disappointment that I was feeling until you nailed it. To date, there were 3 phones that I made significant contribution to assist the devs to get a phone to develop ROM(s) for it. To date, not a single one of those investments yielded anything. Each time that I asked about progress (approx once a month), I was basically slammed by the community for pressuring a dev about it. Perhaps it's just me, but when people engage in soliciting funds from the community, there should be a return on that investment. I realize that they all have lives and I applaud them for their skill and prowess. However, if someone invests in me, there is the unspoken expectation of some degree of accountability. Granted it may not always be positive, but to not hear anything at all from them is somewhat distressing. As you aptly worded it, I began to feel betrayed - even to the point of leaving some of these forums out of sheer disgust.

Fortunately, the RAZR and BIONIC constitute phones that truly have a great degree of use and potential straight out of the box. Oddly enough, I was able to ride the wave of BIONIC ROMs and found some wonderful ones. Had it not been for the data dropping problem which caused me difficulty on my job, I would still have one. Verizon took pity on me and gave me the RAZR instead. I have been quite happy with its capabilities. However, I do accurately remember that at the DX's time of release, there was significant development showing up as early as 60 days following it's entry into the market. The RAZR has approached that milestone and the development landscape is a barren desert by comparison. The locked bootloader is a non-issue since the DX's bootloader has never been undone either, and yet ROMs as major as CM7 now are available for it.

I don't mean to seem like a downer - that is not my intention. I very much love this forum and those who participate and develop for it. However, I cannot ignore the fact that due to the overproliferation of new phones, there is a certain degree of 'fickelness' which has shown up and it is starting to be apparent to all of us. Will my observation kick start anything happening? Most likely not - in fact, it may cause just the opposite because some people do have feelings of tissue paper and they will view this as an attack as opposed to an honest objective observation by a concerned forum member. One of the reasons that these forums and their predecessors were so successful two years ago is because their were more developers available and the 'locked bootloader' did not deter them. They busted their tails and they unleashed truly different ROMs to the eagerly awaiting public. Nowadays, many of those early pioneers have simply vanished and we have put all our hopes and dreams in current idols like DT and his crew. Unfortunately, they have been overwhelmed with requests for all the different models which have flooded the market and the backlog is probably killing them and us in the process.

I would be remiss if I merely brought this 'issue' to light and offered no potential solution. Very often, I hear the response (often with a great deal of sarcasm or snarkiness) that perhaps I should learn to develop on my own. The fact of the matter is that they are probably correct. The developer pool needs to be replenished, but in order for that to happen, more of us need to perhaps begin to share the knowledge of what is required to perform development. What I propose at this juncture is a 'casting call' for all those who perhaps share some of these feelings and would indeed like to learn how to develop. That is step one. Step two: If the forum gods who run this site would be willing, perhaps we could have a space on the portal to begin to share the basics of Android phone development; particularly when doing it for phones with locked bootloaders. It's fair to say that we might just be able to learn from each other and also add some value to the site that was not there before. So let me pose the question....who is game to give this a try?

To those who have taken offense with this posting, I offer my humble apologies in advance. I do not mean to place blame or anything upon any of our current developers. I understand the issues that you are faced with. I am a family man trying to provide for said family myself. I understand that developers due this out of a love of the art. i merely propose that there are those of us who would also like to join in the fun. If there are enough of us, who knows, our skills could be enhanced and then set loose upon this glut of phones that we find ourselves wading through.

I look forward to hear from those who are truly interested in the possibilities. Thank you as always for listening.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## _base2

No one ought to take offence... I was kidding about the "Debbie downer" comment -- it's a downer situation overall. The razr has been overlooked in the shadow of the gnex. But the gnex is a fun phone to dev on. Its easier, it's more flexible, and its pure and unbloated.

I pray that our efforts on Moto's social media channels succeed... because with an unlocked bootloader, you'd better believe this phone would blow up. But I don't hold out hope... but I still hit up their social sites anyway lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## gulmiguel

Yes, I was grateful to see your links about the petition. I immediately went and signed up. I can only hope that perhaps Motorizon will stop turning a deaf ear to our requests. Since this is the last Moto phone I will ever buy, I guess it all may become moot. Verizon's compassion came at the obvious price of not being able to change for at least another 18 months. If Android is still the dominant O/S at that time, I will make sure NEVER to buy another Motorola phone. As painful as it is to admit, I got what I deserved by buying the RAZR. But that's what Moto does...they make these phones so irrestible that you end up putting other considerations aside and getting them - hoping that Motorola will finally make good on its promises..only to have those hopes dashed and then find out you've been suckered once again. How is it that HTC and Samsung didn't bow to Verizon pressure but Moto did? Doesn't really say much for the company. I can only hope that with Google owning the mobility section now, that some changes may be ultimately made - but if not, I'll be prepared next time to vote my disgust with a NON-purchase of a Motorola phone - no matter how damn attractive they make it.


----------



## eckdawg5

_base2 said:


> *I completely understand they do it for free in their free time. However many of us, me included donate to these DEVs for their work. I think some people feel that when they simply up and leave without notice/ reason because something new was release they feel betrayed*, *At $650+ a device, I think the community needs to be more cautious of who they give phones to. As you said, some devs got the Bionic and the Razr but still haven't brought anything to those communities. No disrepect intended to any devs, but look at Mastur_Mynd. He dev'd and theme'd his own personal bionic and never asked for a cent. He actually put st3rdroids on blast for charging for his themes. The community appreciates people like him and voted for him to win the Nexus. I was stoked to see he won it. *
> Besides why jump ship when you have a group who loves you for your work and appreciates it then go to a phone that has *2 dozen plus roms (I'm sure most are just kanged versions of other builds too)*


----------



## stevessvt

I purchased a RAZR on release day. The weeks following with no hint of factory recovery files coming weighed on me. Then a ROM came out, and I decided to root it and try it out. It was decent, but again, in the following weeks with -0- updates (still) on that ROM, I became bored. So I returned it to stock and gave the RAZR to the wife and purchased a GNex. I have loaded a few ROMs on to it, but as someone else said, as of now they are all 99% the same. Then I saw that the FXZ/SBF files for the VZW RAZR was released, and I felt good for you guys, thinking 'BRING ON THE ROMS!',....but, they never showed up. I like the GNex, but I like the RAZR, too. Beautiful piece of hardware. Its my wives first smart phone, its a bit overwhelming for her, but she manages. Hope you guys find that elusive developer who likes challenges.


----------



## benefit14snake

Some new roms have come out now. The eclipse rom is fantastic! I dont think the final version is even out yet and i love it! Keep up the great work guys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JungleKing76

If you own a RAZR and are looking for ROMS, you are looking in the wrong forums.

All of the support and development is going on over at droidrzr.com

There are at least 4 ROMS available right now.


----------



## MistaWolfe

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot


^This. It's blowing up over there.

Edit: oops, wrong quote.

Droidrzr has some serious action. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

A locked bootloader is not a "non-issue", it takes a bunch more work to work around that huge avalanche in the way of proper development than it would take an unlocked BL phone. You guys use the Droid X as an example; instead of looking at "oh, they got CM7!!" look at how LONG it took to find a way. Hell, the X2 just got CM7 like last week!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## benefit14snake

For sure. Definitely some good stuff happening now though. I think there is 4 or so different roms available. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

Not to mention CM9 with working touch screen now. I know it's easy to give up on a device but you gotta have hope. We're really going places (and if everyone's saying "RAZR development is deaaaddddd!!" nobody'll buy it and we'll miss a bunch of potential devs.)


----------

